# Hè rồi, giảm mỡ bụng cấp tốc để diện bikini thôi



## thuhoai (19/4/18)

Lười vận động, thường xuyên căng thẳng, chế độ ăn thiếu dinh dưỡng... là những nguyên nhân khiến mỡ bụng cứ tích tụ mãi không rời quanh vùng bụng của bạn.



​
Mỡ bụng hay béo phì  - luôn là nỗi ám ảnh của nhiều cô nàng, bởi không chỉ gây mất thẩm mỹ mà còn ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến sức khỏe. Vậy nên, hãy cùng tìm hiểu những cách giảm mỡ bụng đơn giản và hiệu quả nhé.



​
*1. Chia nhiều bữa nhỏ trong ngày*
Chế độ ăn uống cũng là một yếu tố quan trọng giúp bạn lấy lại hình dáng nhanh chóng hơn. Một chế độ ăn uống hợp lý sẽ giúp bạn luôn giữ được thân hình chuẩn và có sức khỏe dẻo dai. Bạn có thể ăn theo nhiều bữa nhỏ trong ngày thay vì ăn tập trung vào những bữa chính, bởi điều này có thể là gánh nặng khiến hệ tiêu hóa làm việc chậm hơn.

Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên hạn chế những loại thực phẩm chứa hàm lượng calo cao và thay bằng các loại thực phẩm giàu dinh dưỡng để tăng cường sức khỏe. Tuyệt đối cần tránh xa những loại thực phẩm như đồ ăn chiên rán, bánh quy, kẹo... và thay vào đó là các món salad làm từ trái cây tươi hay rau củ quả.



​
*2. Chăm uống nước hơn*
Thay vì uống soda hay nước tăng lực thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể uống nước để nhận được nhiều lợi ích dành cho sức khỏe hơn. Nước sẽ giúp thải bỏ các loại độc tố trong cơ thể và giữ cho làn da của bạn luôn căng bóng, mịn màng.



​
*3. Hạn chế căng thẳng và ngủ đủ giấc*
Học cách đối phó với sự căng thẳng chính là một trong những cách chữa bệnh béo phì hiệu quả nhất. Khi bạn căng thẳng sẽ dẫn đến cảm giác thèm ăn và muốn bổ sung cả món mặn lẫn món ngọt vào cơ thể.

Công việc hàng ngày là rất bận rộn nhưng bạn cũng cần nhớ ngủ đủ giấc để không làm tích tụ mỡ thừa xung quanh vùng bụng. Tốt nhất là hãy đi ngủ trước 11 giờ tối và bảo đảm ngủ đủ từ 8 - 9 tiếng mỗi ngày sẽ tốt hơn cho sức khỏe. Nhờ vậy, mỡ thừa sẽ không dám đeo bám, tích tụ lại trong cơ thể bạn.



​
*4. Tập thể dục đều đặn, đặc biệt là Yoga *
Yoga đã được chứng minh là có khả năng ngăn ngừa các chấn thương bằng cách tăng tính linh hoạt và tập trung. Yoga cũng có khả năng giúp giảm lo âu và tâm trạng xấu. Yoga giúp bạn ngủ ngon hơn, thân hình cân đối, giảm mỡ cơ thể. Hơn thế, làn da của bạn sẽ được cải thiện, căng tràn mịn màng, đẩy lùi tiến trình lão hóa hiệu quả. 



​
_Nguồn: Guu_


----------



## vietmom (19/4/18)

Giảm mỡ bụng thôi chị em


----------

